# TJet [email protected]'s Jungle Park 4/29/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Once again the mighty TJets will roar (zizz?) at Jungle Park Raceway in beautiful Beecher, IL. Doors open for practice at 1:00 PM followed by racing skinny TJets, wide TJets, Magna Tractions and the ever popular IROC Mustangs. Somwhere in there, sody pop and pizza will be consumed. Where else can you get all that for six bucks? :woohoo:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there if not working i hear pizza yum :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

What is the sound of pizza?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess it's Yummm!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, I got 2 weeks to get my skinny tire up to speed and 1 for my rookie driver. Pat and Mike will be there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Awwwwww....yo're not bringing him again, are you? Just kidding, looking forward to meeting again on MY turf. LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Magna Tractions*

What Bodys will you be running in the Magna Tractions ?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No specified bodies in any of the classes for this race. Run what ya brung.
......except the IROC Mustangs


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cant wait to check out your setup Al. Nice to have local tracks to race on and a good group to race with.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking forward to racing again at the Jungle.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there unless work gets in the way!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Al,

I'll be there. I have t see if your address is still in my GPS.

Sam


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't look like I am going to be able to make it I got to work on the house then my daughter has a soccer game at 3. Have fun and keep the cars in there slots.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there! Nice day for a ride in the plastic car.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

another good day at the races ty al again and no i didnt win.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

We had some good racing at the Jungle today. The home track avantage is slowly fading as the field is getting tighter. Thanks for the good time racing Al. I think all 14 racers had a good time. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Didn't win any races but at least I was in the hunt!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok so who won the races, did Al win all three?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jake had a solid win in skinnies ahead of a very tight field. Jon survived a well-timed (just at the end of a segment) front end that self-disassembled to take wide TJets. That race also had seven drivers that finished within just over one lap! Al won AFX and IROC. The IROC Mustangs have become pretty popular and are very challenging. Thanks to the 14 racers who made this another great race. Al:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al won the AFX by 3 laps over Jake. That was the only race that Al ran away with. He did win the Mustang IROC by 1 lap over Pat. The fat tire race was good and little Andrew I think came in third. I'm sure Al can post the lap totals. Ed I did video some of the IROC race and Al was recording some of Skinny and I think some of the fat tire race. Al also took some photos of the cars at tech. We had 14 racers. Pat


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Al won the AFX by 3 laps over Jake. That was the only race that Al ran away with. He did win the Mustang IROC by 1 lap over Pat. The fat tire race was good and little Andrew I think came in third. I'm sure Al can post the lap totals. Ed I did video some of the IROC race and Al was recording some of Skinny and I think some of the fat tire race. Al also took some photos of the cars at tech. We had 14 racers. Pat


*Hey Pat ,
 post up them pics and or videos brother as we all would love to see it !

Bear :wave:

*


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

AL took the pics and some video. I have some video also of the Mustang IROC race on my phone. I will work on it for you Dennis. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's pix of the cars. Jake's winning red Grand Sport is in the skinny bunch. Jon's Orange Camaro in the wide class, and Al's blue Ferrari in AFX.
























I am not satisfied with the videos right now. I need to work on that.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Al, I'm going to work on some of the videos. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pictures Al, but I want to see videos they can not any worse than what I take just put then up. I'm starting to have racing withdraw, less then two weeks to race. :wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some great racing Sunday at the Jungle. Awesome setup you have and your collection brought back memories of cars I used to race when I was a brat ( oh wait, I still am!) Thanks for the tuning and tips.


----------

